# Most users ever online was 146, 51 Minutes Ago at 12:01.



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

Most users ever online was 146, 51 Minutes Ago at 12:01.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Cool......


----------



## RJJ (Sep 6, 2011)

Most are bots and spiders!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Most are bots and spiders!


No they are not!


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 6, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> How about now?


There are currently 132 users online. 15 members and 117 guests 2:12 pdt

Now is relative.....Einstein


----------

